
Beginner's Guide to Investing in Cryptocurrency - nesquena
https://hackmd.io/s/Sym2QZb-M
======
brndnmtthws
Here's a tool I wrote which is basically an automated version of what's
described in the article: [https://github.com/brndnmtthws/optimal-buy-
gdax](https://github.com/brndnmtthws/optimal-buy-gdax)

~~~
nesquena
Looks cool!

------
Jdam
Calling putting money into cryptos “investing” is a bold move.

------
jhiska
It's a competent basic guide on how to invest, but it doesn't explain how you
trade crypto back into cash and the problems associated with that.

>Coinbase is the safest and most secure online cryptocurrency site. Always
start with Coinbase. You can be quite confident your money and personal
information is secure.

No, you can't be confident of that. Buyer beware.

~~~
emerged
Coinbase, who disappeared my order of ETH with no reason, when it doubled in
value.

~~~
nesquena
Did this ever get resolved?

~~~
emerged
Nope. They offered to reinstate my transaction at the price it doubled to.
Throwing away the lost profit which is very convienent for them.

------
chx
Beginner's Guide to <s>investing in</s>Gambling With Cryptocurrency.

FTFY.

~~~
nesquena
Fair enough

------
soVeryTired
> You should hold between 5-15% of your full investment portfolio in crypto in
> total.

Sorry, no. That's just horrendous advice.

~~~
nesquena
Fair enough, I've adjusted this to be more clear now.

------
erikbye
Wherever you purchase some coins transfer them to your private wallet/cold
storage. One thing is the need to own your keys and thereby your wallet, but
you also should not trust that your exchange will keep your coins safe, or
even that the exchange will be there tomorrow.

~~~
chx
This is the biggest hurdle to become mainstream: in the hustle to decentralize
money, bitcoin hustlers have decentralized security and most people absolutely
suck at (cyber)security. Previously perhaps you needed to reinstall Windows or
even lost a few (or more than a few) documents but now you will lose this
thing you paid for and the thief can easily turn into real money (and hard to
track at that).

------
fapjacks
> You’ll want to use an app to track your profits and gains.

Actually, you'll be using an app to track your losses.

